# Back for a visit



## Litsinger (Jun 14, 2018)

Terry:

Glad you popped-in, and I hope you'll stick around and provide some input from time-to-time.

Russ


----------



## GregB (Dec 26, 2017)

Terry C said:


> I think my biggest advantage to being TF here is the *isolation *.


This sounds about right.


----------



## James Lee (Apr 29, 2020)

Welcome back Terry.


----------

